# Climber killed



## Gologit (Jan 4, 2016)

http://www.northcoastjournal.com/Ne...01/04/investigation-continues-into-fatal-fall


----------



## Woos31 (Jan 4, 2016)

RIP young man. Prayers, strength, and understanding to his family


----------



## Blue Oaks (Feb 28, 2018)

R.I.P. Pablo

https://www.mercurynews.com/2018/02/27/san-jose-electrocuted-tree-trimmer-identified-as-gilroy-man/


----------

